# 8 point taken with Tanasi Warrior longbow



## Tanasi (Nov 27, 2011)

After chasing this 8 point buck for two or three weeks, it finally all came together.  Taken with one of my Tanasi Warrior longbows 43# at 28" using a Goldtip 3555 with 190 grain Simmons broadhead.  I shot the deer at 15 yards.


----------



## kennym (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, nice one!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 27, 2011)

A real nice 8 pointer too. Good job.


----------



## Necedah (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW!
That's one fine deer.
Congratulations!

Dave


----------



## GAGE (Nov 27, 2011)

That is a brute,  congrats!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 27, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow. that's a hoss.


----------



## whossbows (Nov 27, 2011)

way to go joe,,,,,,,,,,,,,u da man


----------



## Al33 (Nov 27, 2011)

That is an AWESOME buck Joe!!! Congratulations sir!!!! Have you green scored him yet? Is that a Tennessee buck?


----------



## Tanasi (Nov 27, 2011)

Al I have not had him scored yet. Yes it is a Tennessee buck.

Thank you my Friend


----------



## Al33 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tanasi said:


> Al I have not had him scored yet. Yes it is a Tennessee buck.
> 
> Thank you my Friend



I tried to Google up Saskatchewan, Tennessee and got nothing.

I would suspect that one will surely make the Tennessee record books and is clearly a Pope & Young.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2011)

Most excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## RNC (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice trophy buck !


----------



## Dennis (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats a hoss, great job!!!


----------



## crazyjigr (Nov 27, 2011)

Incredible! That is an awesome deer
Congratulations


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, that is a nice one!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations on a mighty fine buck. Mike


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2011)

That buck has got one fine set of antlers on him.  I know you were elated to get him.  That would be the deer of a lifetime for most of us.


----------



## whossbows (Nov 27, 2011)

just think what it would be next year joe


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 27, 2011)

Man...What a set of horns on that feller!
Congrats .......On a mighty fine buck!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 27, 2011)

well done sir! congratulations on gettin it done.that is a beautiful buck!!!


----------



## DWB (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome Buck!  Its got to be a great feeling to shoot such a monster buck, or any deer for that matter, with a bow of your own design built by your own hands!  Congratts!


----------



## DWB (Nov 27, 2011)

And this has got to be one of the biggest 8 points that I have ever seen!


----------



## rastaman (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice deer sir!


----------



## devolve (Nov 27, 2011)

holy cow! nice 8!


----------



## Tanasi (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments.  I appreciate it very much.  

Here's another picture.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2011)

Great deer Congrats!


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats on a mighty fine animal!!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome Deer....


----------



## lincobowhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

The buck and bow are both beautiful. congratulations on two fine trophies


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 28, 2011)

THat's a wide buck right there man! Congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 28, 2011)

He sure is pretty Mr. Darnell. Congratulations! :trampoline:
This buck could not have been taken by a better fellow.

I am proud for you.  
Awesome shot.

Thanks for letting us see him.

For those who do not know Joe, not only does he kill big
deer with a bow he made, he is a Primitive Skills and
Flint Knapping expert. He also shoots bows with that
bunch in Crossville Tenn. A bunch that includes whoosbows, TNGIRL, Sonny,
Kiva and Stanley, Bud, Steve, William, Doc.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 28, 2011)

whossbows said:


> just think what it would be next year joe



Leave it to Kirkland to be ugly!!!!!
I believe what that buck will look like next year is......just fine on Robin's wall somewhere!!!!!

Good Golly Joe, that is a giant buck...like I told Robin!!! whooohoo!!! And I remember shooting that same bow last Aug in Crossville. Now that you've proven to me it'll kill something.....you can let me have it!!!!
congrates!!!!!

oh yeh.....add JakeAllen to the list shooting with Joe in Crossville!!!!


----------



## Ellbow (Nov 28, 2011)

Nicely done!
El


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome buck!  Were you shooting Interceptors?


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 30, 2011)

Holy Smokes he's awsome!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice critter!!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats. That's a big rack! Way to go.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe, that is one nice buck.  Congratulations.


----------



## broadhead (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations on a terrific buck!


----------



## gurn (Dec 6, 2011)

Man thats ah dandy.


----------

